# [Xorg] Probleme de lancement

## vertigokernel

Bonsoir. 

Jai une erreur quand je lance startx. 

Voici mon /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.5
> 
> Release Date: 2009-10-11
> ...

 

Je precise que jai une ATI mobility radeon HD 3400 series.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Tout d'abord, bienvenue sur le Forum VertigoKernel   :Very Happy:   !

Si tu pouvais nous donner un peu plus de renseignements ça serait pas du luxe   :Very Happy:  .

Tu as bien suivi la doc (Xorg -configure notamment) ? tu utilises HAL avec ton xorg ou pas ?... 

Quel driver utilises-tu pour ton ati (drivers propriétaire, drivers libre...) ainsi que leurs versions. 

Et si tu pouvais nous donner ton xorg.conf également   :Wink:  . 

Voici le fichier en racourci (grep EE et grep WW):

 */var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

EDIT: oups, j'avais pas vue la version de xorg dans le fichier... besoin de dormir moi...

----------

## vertigokernel

Merci pour ton accueil Kazuya. Comme je débute je ne savais pas trop ce qu'il fallait donner comme informations. 

Alors oui

J'ai lancé X -configure

Ca m'a crée ce xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Sinon pour les drivers, j'ai activé en module dans le noyau gentoo (ie Linux Kernel v2.6.31-gentoo-r6 )  dans  device drivers---> graphics support ---> Direct rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and Higher DRI support support) --> ATI radeon

Je l'ai bien mis en autoload ce module.

j'ai emerge xorg-server avec dans mon /etc/make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon".

Auparavent j'avais testé avec fglrx (j'avais installé ati-drivers) :

j'avais comme message d'erreur:

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found 

Après quelques essais non concluants je l'avais viré pour passer aux drivers libres.

----------

## vertigokernel

Je ne crois pas que j'utilise hal (je ne sais même pas ce que c'est) , j'ai juste emerge xorg-server comme indiqué dans le manuel.

----------

## Kazuya

Alors, 

Tout d'abord, je vais avoir un peu de mal à t'aider car j'utilise du nvidia.. cela fait un très long moment que je n'ai pas joué avec de l'ati... 

La première question c'est: Quel driver veux-tu finalement utiliser ?  le propriétaire ou le libre ? (tu pourras rechanger quand tu voudras, c'est pas définitif lol) 

Ensuite, pardonne mon coté "bourrin" à parler de Hal et compagnie alors que tu es nouveau sous gentoo (c'est pas spécifique gentoo, mais bon plutôt transparent du coté des autres distributions...) 

Hal pour Hardware Abstraction Layer, où couche d'abstraction matérielle en français. C'est grosso-modo utile par exemple sous kde, quand tu branches un périphérique amovible --> t'as une petite fenêtre pour te demander quoi faire, et bien ce procédé utilise HAL pour fonctionner. 

Hal et maintenant gèré dans xorg (pour combien de temps ?), donc il y a deux possibilités:

- soit la vieille méthode, on compile xorg sans le USE "hal" et donc on configure les périphériques (clavier, souris) dans le fichier xorg.conf, 

- soit la nouvelle méthode, on compile xorg avec le USE "hal" et donc il n'y a plus de trace de configuration des périphériques dans le xorg.conf, celui-ci devient donc minimaliste, par contre on retrouve cette configuration dans les fichiers de Hal (et là je te laisserais faire une petite recherche sur le forum, ça a fait un peu de vague à ce sujet...ou bien si l'anglais ne te gêne pas, lis cette doc car la traduction française n'est pas (encore) à jour...)

Personnellement chacun fait ce qu'il veut, moi j'utilise xorg avec HAL. 

Donc pour en revenir à ton xorg.conf, as-tu suivi les docs en ligne ? celle-ci

EDIT: pareil, si l'anglais ne te gêne toujours pas: doc pour driver ati

Et pour tes message d'erreur avec le drivers propriétaire,c 'est expliqué dans cette doc que tu peux passer outre ces messages ^^. 

Sinon les drivers libres ont pas mal évolués, quelle version de mesa utilises-tu ? la version stable (7.5.2) ou testing (7.7) je te conseille de passer mesa à la version testing.

(echo "media-libs/mesa ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords, remplacer x86 par amd64 si tu es en 64bits ^^)

Et pareil, toujours pour le drivers libre radeon, dans ton kernel c'est bien configuré comme ça:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     Generic Driver Options  --->
> ...

 

Tiens regarde cette documentation sur le wiki gentoo  /!\ Mais attention à ne pas la suivre à la lettre notamment pour les drivers expérimentaux (je parle de mesa-999 et libdrm 999 disponible dans l'overlay) tu l'adaptes à la version de mesa disponible dans portage actuellement.

----------

## vertigokernel

Merci Beaucoup Kazuya. Finalement le problème est résolu. J'ai désinstallé ati-drivers, j'ai supprimé fglrx.ko (il était lancé  automatiquement en module a chaque démarrage Oo). Bref je pense que c'est le driver propriétaire qui a foutu le bordel.

----------

## xaviermiller

Yep, c'est pas une bonne idée de lancer les modules "framebuffer" du kernel avec les drivers propriétaires. Désactive-les dans la configuration du noyau pour la prochaine fois.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

A ben c'est cool si ce n'était que ça comme problème  :Smile: .

Par contre, si tu pouvais mettre un petit "(resolu)" dans ton titre du sujet (en éditant ton premier poste) ça serait super  :Smile:  merci. 

Et bonne continuation sous gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

